# Tiny xp rev 9 help



## Cottonb

Hi, i just installed tiny xp rev 9 on a older computer. it has 1 gb of ram and a low graphics card. just something to mess with. but im having trouble getting stuff to work on it. When i try to play roms it says the video driver is not working. it wont allow me to hook up printers and a slew of other things. if anyone would be willing to help me solve these issues that would be great thanks.


----------



## koala

Sorry, we don't offer support for illegal or unofficial copies of Windows. Please read the forum rules.


----------

